# Lineset# on arbor.



## derekleffew (Jan 21, 2010)

Is this a good idea or what? --Labeling the arbor with the lineset number, so when at the loading gallery there's no confusion. Never seen this before, but it's something I'm going to try to propagate.



Melrose Tech


----------



## erosing (Jan 21, 2010)

I have seen it done one place, what they did was paint the number on the sides of the bricks (big number over atleast a five brick tall span) that were dedicated to pipe weight. They also painted the number directly in front of the arbor on the railing so that you could see what number it was walking across and double check when you were infront of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Footer (Jan 21, 2010)

Nearly every theatre I have been in that has been rigged in the last 20 years has had that. 

Added to that, each pipe is labeled as well. When you have 95 linesets on 6" centers it makes a world of difference.


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 21, 2010)

Those labels came standard in our install. They also put labels on the lock rail as well as the backs of the tee guides.


----------



## zuixro (Jan 21, 2010)

Ours are labeled up at the grid, but I can't remember where exactly. It's really easy to tell what's what. It would be nice if it said "11 - First Electric" or something like that in case you forget the exact number, but still, it's handy.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jan 21, 2010)

everyday i realize how low of a bid we got on our instal, we have no line numbers up on the weight floor, or down on the lock rail also there are no numbers to speak of on the grid or on the pipes themselves. So we use index cards taped to the fly rail and wiggle ropes on the weight floor to show which one we are loading.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 22, 2010)

OOOO I like that.


----------



## cprted (Jan 22, 2010)

I like it too. During our install (8 years ago), only the rail was labelled. Last summer (six months after I started), we labelled the railing on the two loading galleries. Next month we're labelling all the batens. Progress, slowly but surely.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 29, 2010)

Theatre consultant/safety inspector/CB member teqniqal discussed this on his blog last June, but somehow I missed it.
Theatre Safety: Lineset Numbering - It's not just for the index strip!


----------



## MPowers (Feb 1, 2010)

We label all arbors, locking rail, loading rail and batten ends on our installations. It only makes good sense and the miniscule cost in materials and time is far offset by client good will and our own time when we go back for inspections and maintenance.

Michael Powers, Project Manager, ETCP Certified Rigger - Theatre
Central Lighting & Equipment Inc., Des Moines, Iowa Central Lighting & Equipment
[email protected] 515-277-4190x115


----------



## Anonymous067 (Feb 1, 2010)

We have those!!


----------

